

Ask HN: Would you ever hire a developer out of a 'coding academy'? - ryan90

These coding bootcamps are popping up everywhere.  Does anybody have experience hiring out of them?  Any reasons not to?
======
ddv
Have you seen these earlier discussions?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9616691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9616691)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8844848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8844848)

------
mzjs
While there's not any reason not to hire people from something like this,
don't assume the person is competent just because they went to a coding
academy. Assess these candidates the same as you would anybody else.

